# I got another box yesterday



## 37fleetwood (Apr 18, 2009)

the last instalment of the streamliner came yesterday.


----------



## supper15fiets (Apr 18, 2009)

...yep! i can see it, to small, send it to me, i will throw it away for you


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 18, 2009)

*box ends are......*

now opened .
see the front/back,
lets see the rest..


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 18, 2009)

sorry,:o for those of you who didn't see "I got a box today" here is the thread:
http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=4238

I made a deal with a collector for two bikes and the deal kinda dragged on and on, and didn't turn out quite as planned but yesterday (4-17-09) the last little bits of the deal showed up. as it turns out i may have been able to get a better deal but this one has more correct parts than the one on ebay recently though mine looks much worse.
here are a couple more recent photos, clearly a long way to go but it's a really solid start.:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 18, 2009)

oops forgot, here are the stats:
1937 Huffman made Zephyr Super Streamliner
stainless fenders
mesh chain guard
"putter" stem
super hard to find small tombstone reflector. (the photo was of it next to the regular tombstone on my Firestone Supreme.
some of the stuff is only place holding while I get ready, like the front fender braces, I have the correct ones but to set the stainless fenders on I used some old junky ones.
the seat isn't correct but it's really close. Ronald actually found a correct one.
Ronald (supper15fiets) is also building one of these, his is going to be a National. I haven't completely decided on the color but I may go with the Huffman mint green with carmine red darts and white pins. let me know what you think about the color.


----------



## pedal alley (Apr 18, 2009)

37fleetwood said:


> sorry,:o for those of you who didn't see "I got a box today" here is the thread:
> http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=4238
> i'l look @ it soon. thanx


----------



## supper15fiets (Apr 19, 2009)

...really nice find that thumbstone reflector , so is your tank going to be chrome then ?
i think you have a good color choice, i was also thinking of that color but i have a really nice old (1940) enamel paint Black, enough to paint the bike, i only thinking of doing it black with red and yellow pinstripes of national blue and pinstripes....in that matter Huffman can drive you nuts with all the colorchoices they had


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 20, 2009)

sorry Ronald, I already put it on the bike. it would be too much trouble to take it back off


----------

